# Cubed steak.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cubed steak is not tender just because it's done. It's tough, as in shoe leather. You can't simply fry it til brown on both sides, then make the gravy and put it on a plate. At least without a sharp knife. You can do it with deer tenderloin that's been aged 10/14 days and make a gourmet meal. But cubed steak is normally a cheap cut of meat[if there is any such thing anymore], and ain't gynna get done fore the gravy sticks and burns. You have to simmer it for awhileI do it in water] until it cuts with a fork, then make the gravy. Google up cube steak and have a look.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup my Mrs always simmers ours down ... but we do it without the gravy ... just bread it up real good ... makes awesome sandwichs the next day too, put a little Frenchs honey mustard on there .... Yummy ... now the Minute Steaks are a whole different game ... not near as tuff ...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife rolls it in seasoned flour and just browns it on both sides. About half done. She then puts it in the crock pot with some cream of mushroom soup and slow cooks it until it starts to fall apart. Eat it over rice. Delicious.

Darin


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I slow cook mine on the grill,always tender.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> My wife rolls it in seasoned flour and just browns it on both sides. About half done. She then puts it in the crock pot with some cream of mushroom soup and slow cooks it until it starts to fall apart. Eat it over rice. Delicious.
> 
> Darin


Yup!!! +1


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Use a iron skillet after gravy is made put steak back in and slide in a low-slow oven fer a piece it'll tender up.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

We fry it on both sides and make gravy then slow simmer until tender, in the skillet.


----------

